# Show Name?!



## QH9904 (May 26, 2012)

I have a little miniature donkey that I am planning on showing once she is fully trained, and I have no idea what her show name should be. Her name is Tuti and she is a 2 y/o. She is white with gray spots. She is really sassy and has a huge attitude! I was kind of thinking Tutti Fruitti as maybe her show name but anything that incorporates that, is good! Also, anything helps! 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I love Tutti Frutti as a show name! 
It's fun and cute! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm. The name makes me think of Ihop's Tutti-Frutti Fresh n Fruity breakfast.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What about a little play on words like "Tea for Two"? (since Tuti sounds like Two tea)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

